
MIT Developing Ionic Wind Thrusters as Efficient Alternative to Jet Engines - mrfusion
http://inhabitat.com/mit-developing-ionic-wind-thrusters-as-efficient-alternative-to-jet-engines/
======
Cheyana
So...Iron Man's repulsors? I always thought they might work like some ionic
air thrust thing. It seemed to be the only way they COULD work, given an
energy source powerful enough.

